
Using Machine Learning to identify authors of texts - Jasamba
http://jiaconda.github.io/Using-Machine-Learning-to-Identify-authors-of-texts/
======
dev1n
Really neat presentation style! I thought this was a proper mix of wording /
explanation and code. very neat.

